

Human readable QR Code Generator (Kufic Inspired) - touchaddict
http://hrqr.org/

======
9mit3t2m9h9a
Looks like P↔Q is only two blocks of difference… Which means that a single-
block damage is unrecoverable. Unfortunate…

------
jaideep_2588
This looks pretty well done. Last time i used QR codes, they looked gibberish

------
openbees
I am gonna make my t-shirt that.

------
mdariani
looks pretty nice and clean. i like it!

------
fbishara
brilliant!

